
Enabling C# 8 in Visual Studio 2019 for Any .NET Project - dirkstrauss
https://dirkstrauss.com/enabling-c-8-in-visual-studio-2019/
======
markdu
Doing this will have some limitations (as you have rightly stated). I would
rather just use .NET Core 3.1.

